
Your car is now vulnerable to malware - AdmiralAsshat
http://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-to-drivers-watch-out-for-these-malware-attacks-on-your-car/
======
Piskvorrr
"It prompted Chrysler to recall 1.4 million vehicles and mail customers a USB
drive with a software fix."

As noted in article, because dropping a USB key in the mail saying "hello,
stick this into your...um, car and install this" is not a vulnerability at
all. I sure hope the updates are at least signed (and that whatever system
applies the updates actually checks the signature). "Who cares, just paper
over the current wart, don't worry about anything beyond that."

